# Unterkunft für 10 Personen (Ferienhaus) mit Garten/Grill fränkische Schweiz gesucht



## IRONMANq (22. März 2016)

Hallo,

ich bin dieses Jahr für unseren Betriebsausflug verantwortlich.

Plan: 
Freitag Abend Anreise,
Samstag Radtour (paar unfitte Kllegen mit E-Bike unterstützung)
Samstag abend Grillen
Sonntag Abfahrt

Nun suche ich eine gemütliche Unterkunft in der Fränkischen, die auch nur 2 Übernachtungen zulässt.
Am besten mit Grillmöglichkeit zum gemütlichen zusammensitzen.

das hier ist perfekt:

http://www.fraenkische-schweiz-ferienhaus.de/ferienhaeuser/ferienhaus-haus-morgensonne.html

nur leider geht das erst ab 3 Übernachtungen.

Kennt jemand was ähnliches.
Danke für Tipps!


----------



## derwaaal (22. März 2016)

kannst auch ne Selbstversorgerhütte von ner DAV-Sektion mieten, ihr müsst dann halt vor der Abreise erst noch sauber machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IRONMANq (23. März 2016)

Danke @derwaaal 
habe was gefunden, musste aber mehr richtung Bayreuth (Fichtelgebirge) gehen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. März 2016)

z.B.

http://www.ferienhausmiete.de/33607.htm

http://www.ferienhausmiete.de/28407.htm


----------



## Altitude (5. April 2016)

Das BSW hat im alten Gößweinsteiner Bahnhof ein Wanderheim - konnte man früher mal mieten...


----------

